# SMALL Milestone



## kc5tpy (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello Folks.  Well, we now have 50 members.  When I first asked Jeff to set up the Group I wasn't sure I could get anyone interested. The one GREAT advantage I think we have over the other U.K. BBQ/Smokers sites is that we also have the experience and knowledge of our American members in SMF to draw on.

I know it's a SMALL milestone but I think it's GREAT, we can now help each other with things that we all were previously struggling with.  Sometimes we gain help just by reading posts others have started.  As an example: today I read a post by Wade about smoked paprika, he also posted a website.  WOW!!  What a GREAT site;  bulk spices at good prices ( Thanks Wade ).

Many more invitations to join have gone out.  Some folks seem to be reluctant to join and some others seem to just be here for one or two questions and then never return; doesn't matter.  I think we will go from strength to strength as times move on.  

I wish to thank each of you for helping to get the U.K. Group started and taking your time to offer help and advice to other members of the Group.  100 members is not THAT far away.  Thanks to you all and keep up the good work helping and encouraging each other.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 26, 2014)

Congrats on the group success.


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello.  Thanks Adam.  I hope we can keep it goin.  Keep Smokin!

Daany


----------



## foamheart (Mar 26, 2014)

Grats to all those members, and good work Danny.


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 26, 2014)

Well thank you my friend Foam, but is was from your inspiration the Group got started.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Mar 26, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> The one GREAT advantage I think we have over the other U.K. BBQ/Smokers sites is that we also have the experience and knowledge of our American members in SMF to draw on.


I was a regular poster on the British BBQ Society forum before I moved over to SMF and since then I have really appreciated the diverse experience and advice shared by all members here. It is the diversity of topics discussed and the expertise that can be found in every area here that has inspired me to try different things that is so great. So many people have provided such good feedback that it is impossible to name you all but a special mention needs to be made of Bearcarver whose no-nonsense down to earth comments and advice have been invaluable and also Danny for starting the UK group and introduced me to a great group of REAL UK BBQers. - Thanks to you both.


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello Wade.  Thanks.  Yep, Bearcarver and Foamheart, just to name a couple of the *MANY*  great ones, who know their stuff and really encourage folks to get stuck in.  As an example; one night I made a joke about smoking lettuce, the next day Mr.T ( another of the many greats ) posted a "How To" on smoking lettuce and PM'ed me the link.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   






   GREAT folks here.  The willingness of all the SMF members to go the extra mile to help out is above and beyond.  If you have never smoked anything or you are trying something new they will hold you by the hand and lead you through to the end.  You can't buy that sort of dedication, expertise and willingness to help.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

